# Need a camera that can zoom in from miles out



## Jaallenn (May 16, 2016)

Need a camera that can zoom in from miles out, would that be some kind of telescope or something? I have no idea. List everything you know about the subject so I have something to research off of. Thanks


----------



## Jaallenn (May 16, 2016)

Jaallenn said:


> Need a camera that can zoom in from miles out, would that be some kind of telescope or something? I have no idea. List everything you know about the subject so I have something to research off of. Thanks


ALSO Video would be great too


----------



## Blind Bruce (May 16, 2016)

Look up astrophotography for way out shots.


----------



## Braineack (May 16, 2016)

whats that one canon super zoom bridge camera?


----------



## sw_ (May 16, 2016)

Well it would appear the NSA has resorted to "researching" on forums


----------



## Jaallenn (May 16, 2016)

sw_ said:


> Well it would appear the NSA has resorted to "researching" on forums


just realized how that sounded. Trying to do some experiments with friends


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2016)

Any zoom lens can zoom from "miles out." What we need to know is what you're going to be shooting that's that far away.

Wildlife? If so, hang on to your wallet. Shooting small targets that far away takes high $ optics. At least 5 figures.  

Another issue will be atmospheric distortion. Rare is the day the air will be absolutely calm and still to shoot those distances.

I suspect your need to shoot "miles away" is exaggerated.  Shooting wildlife means you need to get closer and not rely on optics for the shot. Shooting a mountain goat from 2 miles away will be an exercise in frustration regardless of your gear.


----------



## Jaallenn (May 16, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Any zoom lens can zoom from "miles out." What we need to know is what you're going to be shooting that's that far away.
> 
> Wildlife? If so, hang on to your wallet. Shooting small targets that far away takes high $ optics. At least 5 figures.
> 
> ...


I need to see structures, shoreline, stuff like that but not in great detail. I just need something that can see out 10+ miles out


----------



## waday (May 16, 2016)

Coolpix P900


----------



## waday (May 16, 2016)

Wait, do you need to be able to photograph, or just view? If just view, get a telescope.


----------



## sw_ (May 16, 2016)

Jaallenn said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Any zoom lens can zoom from "miles out." What we need to know is what you're going to be shooting that's that far away.
> ...


Scope. Also, depending on your viewing elevation the nasty curvature of the earth will be an impediment.


----------



## Blind Bruce (May 16, 2016)

Maybe the OP is a private detective looking for straying husbands.....lol
Seriously, if you are shooting shorelines, presumably from a boat, it throws a whole new set of problems with long lenses.


----------



## Designer (May 16, 2016)

Jaallenn said:


> Need a camera that can zoom in from miles out, would that be some kind of telescope or something? I have no idea. List everything you know about the subject so I have something to research off of. Thanks


This video shows what is currently available without going into an astral telescope.


----------



## Jaallenn (May 16, 2016)

waday said:


> Coolpix P900


This is exactly what I was looking for. And thanks for the video too that helps


----------



## dennybeall (May 16, 2016)

If you want to take photos then look up telephoto lenses. If you want to just look then look up telescope and binoculars or perhaps spotting scopes. Any of those will provide thousands of results for study. You also need to be more specific, perhaps saying you want to count the windows in a building from 5 miles away on a clear day or you want to recognize a person in the window from 5 miles away????????????very different answers.


----------



## Jaallenn (May 16, 2016)

waday said:


> Coolpix P900


now my question is, is there a lower end model that also zooms in but better on the budget?


----------



## Jaallenn (May 16, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> If you want to take photos then look up telephoto lenses. If you want to just look then look up telescope and binoculars or perhaps spotting scopes. Any of those will provide thousands of results for study. You also need to be more specific, perhaps saying you want to count the windows in a building from 5 miles away on a clear day or you want to recognize a person in the window from 5 miles away????????????very different answers.


count the numbers of windows on the building would be what I am looking for


----------



## Jaallenn (May 16, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> If you want to take photos then look up telephoto lenses. If you want to just look then look up telescope and binoculars or perhaps spotting scopes. Any of those will provide thousands of results for study. You also need to be more specific, perhaps saying you want to count the windows in a building from 5 miles away on a clear day or you want to recognize a person in the window from 5 miles away????????????very different answers.


Telephoto lens! Awesome. this forum is really helpful.


----------



## waday (May 16, 2016)

Jaallenn said:


> now my question is, is there a lower end model that also zooms in but better on the budget?


Sorry to be blunt, but probably not. What's your budget?


----------



## jcdeboever (May 16, 2016)

Jaallenn said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Coolpix P900
> ...


Canon SX60HS, look for a refurbished one, $350. New $450






Here one today at lunch in park, at least 30 yards away. It's a little soft but I didn't hold it steady enough. 






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaallenn (May 16, 2016)

waday said:


> Jaallenn said:
> 
> 
> > now my question is, is there a lower end model that also zooms in but better on the budget?
> ...


350 dollars, i'm willing to go higher just trying to see what is out there


----------



## Borad (May 16, 2016)

Jaallenn said:


> I need to see structures, shoreline, stuff like that but not in great detail. I just need something that can see out 10+ miles out



I think someone has to point you to sample photos of things 10+ miles away at maximum zoom. I can see the shore and structures at that distance with the naked eye. I can't count the windows at 10 miles though.


----------



## KC1 (May 16, 2016)

Try this one.
It will give the same long range as the p900.


----------



## Borad (May 16, 2016)

I just read a review for the Olympus SP-800UZ 14MP Digital Camera with 30x Wide Angle Dual Image Stabilized Zoom that says:

"I took photos of lighthouses over water 7 and 9 miles away and got better detail than you could see through a telescope."

They're on Amazon from $59.99.


----------



## KC1 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## chuasam (May 17, 2016)

Jaallenn said:


> Need a camera that can zoom in from miles out, would that be some kind of telescope or something? I have no idea. List everything you know about the subject so I have something to research off of. Thanks


Most cameras can....even a standard 18-55 zoom can ZOOM in across the distant galaxies.
You won't see much though.


----------



## Borad (May 17, 2016)

Jaallenn said:


> 350 dollars, i'm willing to go higher just trying to see what is out there



How's this for 12 miles away? Taken with the Canon EOS-1D Mark II. The body only is selling for $259.99 on Amazon. Maybe someone here could suggest a lens to achieve the same based on the EXIF info. I found the photo through this page:

Full EXIF Info
Date/Time: 16-Apr-2005 19:47:52
Make: Canon
Model: Canon EOS-1D Mark II
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 400 mm
Exposure Time: 2.00 sec
Aperture: f/5.6
ISO Equivalent: 100
Exposure Bias:
White Balance: (-1)
Metering Mode: matrix (5)
JPEG Quality: (6)
Exposure Program: manual (4)
Focus Distance:


----------



## soufiej (May 17, 2016)

Braineack said:


> whats that one canon super zoom bridge camera?






The Canon I mention often is the SX50, which is the now discontinued model.  It has been replaced by the SX60 which provides slightly greater zoom power.  The 50 can be had for about $200 on line and the 60 is still running around $350.

*Both belong to a category of "superzoom" bridge cameras.* 

Most manufacturers offer similar cameras as they have become a popular option with birders and other wildlife photographers.  

The SX50/60 have numerous images of the full moon on this forum; SX50 Moon Shot Hand-Held: Canon PowerShot Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

Most superzooms also offer a built in teleconverter for greater in camera magnification and/or a "digital zoom" which will effectively double the reach of the lens.

Here's a buying guide for several superzoom cameras; 2016 Roundup: Consumer Long Zoom Compacts

Keep in mind, the longer the reach of the lens, the more difficult it will be to hand hold a shot.  A tripod is almost a necessity when using a zoom lens with 1200mm + reach if you want sharp images.

You can also add an inexpensive filter to your superzoom which will further increase its reach.  This one is a popular option with the Canons; Raynox  DCR-250 2.5x Super Macro Lens DCR-250 B&H Photo Video

Normally used for macro photography, it's a magnifier none the less and will work for increasing zoom at the long end of the lens.  

Like most magnifiers added to a lens, there are trade offs to their use.  The most significant issue with the Raynox IMO is the issue of auto-focus systems not always liking the filters.  If you have manual focus on the lens, then this becomes less of a problem.  

I guess it shouldn't need to be said, "counting windows" can lead to legal issues.


----------



## Dao (May 17, 2016)

The  Nikon P900 and the Canon SX60HS are the one I had in mind for super zoom point and shoot.


----------



## KC1 (May 17, 2016)

soufiej said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > whats that one canon super zoom bridge camera?
> ...


There is no law against photography from a public place unless its a public shower, bath, changing room, or other place where privacy is expected.
Any shot from a street or other public access is fine.


----------



## soufiej (May 17, 2016)

KC1 said:


> There is no law against photography from a public place unless its a public shower, bath, changing room, or other place where privacy is expected.
> Any shot from a street or other public access is fine.





Tell you what, go to any downtown area in any major city and start taking photos of any bank, federal building, airport, National Guard depository, schoolyard or police station, etc and see what interesting, and interested, people you will be talking to.

Privacy is expected when you check into a hotel room.  Starting taking photos of hotel windows from miles away and the days of "Rear Window" are suddenly in your face. 

I'd say common sense should inform you of what to photograph and what you should not photograph but that would be hoping for a lot it seems.   Smartphone cameras have made this an impossible suggestion.


----------



## dennybeall (May 17, 2016)

Guess I better be more careful with the contract I have to take photos of those bank buildings at night. Walk the entire perimeter and photograph every side to determine which lights are/or are not working.
Government building are a problem after the stuff they put in place after nine eleven but that's all.


----------



## KC1 (May 17, 2016)

soufiej said:


> KC1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no law against photography from a public place unless its a public shower, bath, changing room, or other place where privacy is expected.
> ...


Actually that's not correct, it is up to the person in the hotel, house, etc. to close the drapes if they want no one to be able to look in.

I have taken a lot of photos of banks, etc from the street, it's perfectly legal.

Street Photography and the Law: 7 things you need to know
Street Photography and The Law


----------



## dannylightning (May 18, 2016)

Nikon P900 and the Canon SX60  are probably going to be the best quality with the most zoom for not a huge amount of money..    both take good photos,   the nikon has more optical zoom 2000mm of zoom but i think the canon has a little better image quality 1365mm of zoom...    once you start using digital zoom sure you get even more zoom but the image quality goes down the drain so i always turn of the digital zoom on point and shoot cameras.

my birding lens on my crop sensor camera gives me 900mm of zoom.    one place i shoot is at a lake its roughly 0.4 miles from where i stand to the other side of the lake...   i can get photos of people on the other side of the lake,  i can see them well in the photos but its not enough zoom to get a close up of the people,,   i can get a nice photo of a house on the other side of the lake..   i cant see in the windows of the houses though..   if someone was standing at the window you could see them but you cant zoom in on the person,    with 2000mm of zoom like the p900 has you might be able to get a pretty close photo of that person standing in the window but i am not sure how close exactly..   i can get a nice photo of a small sail boat that is on the other size of the lake and you can see the people on it but its not enough to zoom in close on the people on the boat...    my intent is not photographing people at the lake,    its shooting birds,  and sometimes boats.  i took a few photos of the houses on the other side of the lake and people i saw standing on the other side of the lake just to see how they turned out.   i have scraped those photos so or i would post one.  

so were talking less than half a mile here at the place i am shooting.   even with the p900 and 2k mm of zoom your not going to get to zoom in close to people that are a few mils a way..     i can get photos of the moon very well with my 900mm of zoom..   here is a example..    that photo may or may not be cropped to zoom in closer to the moon,  cant remember.   but with the canon xs60 you will have a little more zoom than i have..    with the p900 will you have roughly twice the amount of zoom that i have..

hope this will give you some sort of idea about how much zoom you can get with one of those cameras..


----------



## soufiej (May 18, 2016)

KC1 said:


> Actually that's not correct, it is up to the person in the hotel, house, etc. to close the drapes if they want no one to be able to look in.
> 
> I have taken a lot of photos of banks, etc from the street, it's perfectly legal.
> 
> ...





From your own first link: 
*2. … but use common sense.*
_There are certain exceptions to the above generalization, most of them related to a person’s “reasonable expectation of privacy.” For example, if you’re shooting from a public street into someone’s bedroom or bathroom window, you may be crossing an ethical and even legal line. Shooting under public bathroom stalls or up the skirts of passersby is also likely to get you into trouble. Texas even has an “Improper Photography” statute that makes it a felony to photograph a subject “without the other person’s consent … and with intent to arouse or gratify the sexual desire of any person.”_


Recent court actions say you cannot place the burden of a person’s “reasonable expectation of privacy.” on the individual being photographed. 


What may be "legal" doesn't mean you won't be stopped, questioned and possibly detained while the legality of your actions is being determined. 

That's all I said, you may be stopped and you may be hauled off and you may be questioned.  Counting windows is no longer considered a common sense thing to do in many cases.  However, your sense of what is "legal" may not be as common as someone else's idea.


----------



## astroNikon (May 18, 2016)

I routinely take photos of aircraft up to 17 miles away.  Thought heavily cropped and IQ suffers.
I've contemplated testing a P900 since they came out which would be the best bang for the buck.

My 2500mm telescope though can't slew fast enough for a jet or the ISS flying overhead,  and when I manually hold a long focal length reflex lens I have issues keeping it steady enough (I really need to use a Gimbal).  

But the P900 or a similar Canon model would be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## soufiej (May 18, 2016)

dannylightning said:


> ...   once you start using digital zoom sure you get even more zoom but the image quality goes down the drain so i always turn of the digital zoom on point and shoot cameras.
> 
> 
> View attachment 121753




Digital zoom crops the image at the sensor which results in fewer pixels being employed.  It all comes down to "usable pixel count".  Which, in the end, comes down to how are you going to use the final image.  

If the digital zoom function crops down to, say, a usable 10 mega-pixels, that's still more than sufficient resolution for most medium sized prints.  How many of us began using digital cameras with fewer usable pixels than that?   

If you alter the aspect ratio on your camera away from that of the senor, you've also cropped the image.  Now we're arguing over issues that don't really matter IMO. 

It's a fairly safe bet anyone interested in counting windows isn't going to be doing so on the 3" LCD display of the camera.  If they process the image and crop to a usable pixel count of 10 mega-pixels, there's really very little difference in the final product.

If they shoot in Jepg format, they have given up data points.  It's all a game of how much is enough.  The op hasn't really told us what they need for their intended usage and what they expect to obtain.  

I'd say the larger issue with sharpness of the final image with a superzoom at its long end is going to come down to whether the camera was being hand held or on a tripod.


----------

